
If you are sick please just stay home - juanorozcov
https://www.brainstobytes.com/quick-tips-if-you-are-sick-just-stay-home/
======
juanorozcov
I know this is common sense, but for some reason, it's still a pretty taboo
topic among programmers and IT professionals. I wanted to share my (and
probably everyone else's) views on the topic.

